# ¡¡10 000 Felicitaciones a WordReference, que somos todos!!



## Víctor Pérez

Ayer tarde, a las 8:11, ocurrió un acontecimiento extraordinario: por primera vez, nuestros foros fueron visitados por más de 10.000 personas al mismo tiempo, entre visitantes y miembros. Creo que el evento es digno de celebrar y quiero, por ello, felicitar a todos los visitantes, a todos los foreros, a todos los moderadores y al administrador.​ 
*Me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a este gran pequeño colectivo.*​ 
*¡¡ ENHORABUENA A TODOS !!*
*CONGRATULATIONS FOR 10.000 USERS ON LINE !!*
*FÉLICITATIONS POUR CES 10.000 CONNECTIONS INSTANTANÉES !!*​ 
Víctor​


----------



## totor

me adhiero a la propuesta de víctor, y reitero un deseo ya expresado en otra oportunidad:

*¡no te mueras nunca, wordreference!*​


----------



## irene.acler

*Yo también me agrego a vosotros. 
Me parece que este forum merece verdaderamente una enhorabuena!! 

FELICITACIONES A TODOS LOS QUE TOMAN PARTE EN WORDREFERENCE!*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias, *irene*, por unirte a esta celebración. Ya somos más


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades a todos....  en lo particular me parece un Foro, super especial, elegante, concurrido, muy educativo, divertido, respetuoso, etc.
De verdad que vale la pena, volverse adicto a él.
Un Abrazo a todos, y *Salud!* por la vida y permanencia de Word Reference...y nosotros sus miembros

Saludos especiales a los moderadores, que hacen que esto sea de verdad serio y respetable 
Rosa


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues bueno como en este thread me felicitaré a mí mismo, pues será una súper dúper celebrazione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Bravo WR por darnos tanto conocimiento y por darnos la oportunidad de conocer a tantas personas inteligentisímas y súper buena onda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Excelente la idea de Víctor de abrir este hilo.

Yo también deseo felicitar a todos los foreros y moderadores, así como el administrador, de WordReference.  Este sitio ha sido una bendición en mi vida.  Agradezco la infinita generosidad y amabilidad de todos los que constantemente me ayudan con mis dudas y despistes.  Les deseo las mayores bendiciones con mi profunda gratitud.

Reciban un abrazo lleno de afecto
Soledad


----------



## papillon

I will join in the celebration. Thanks Mike, and thanks all the moderators for your dedication! As the WRF is growing by the day, I just have one question:
*
**What are you guys feeding it???*​


----------



## Mate

Agradezco _emocionáu_,
Al sitio y todos sus miembros.
De mis muchas adicciones
WR me ha _salváu_.
----------------------------
No el de fácil solución
El problema que ahora tengo:
Paso el tiempo a lo pavote
Con esta nueva adicción. 


*¡Felicitaciones y mil gracias WR!  *​Et merci aussi a Monsieur Perez!​


----------



## danielfranco

We would like to thank and congratulate all of us for having been part of these forums so far, and especially Mike Kellogg for having had the vision and the dedication of creating this place that is a virtual home in cyberspace for so many of us; and, even though many of of us might let the familiarity and comfort that this site offers us lead us into an almost obsessive-compulsive fugue, most of us have found it to be an indispensable tool in our professional or educational activities.
Congratulations, then, to the WRF's for accomplishing its _raison d'être_ every day, thread after thread, through the cultural and linguistic acumen of each and every member who contributes to the common knowledge trust of this site with their invaluable and kind input.

[See how important is this site? Before joining here, all I could have said is "cool, way to go, dudes..."]

Danforth François IV


----------



## krolaina

Sólo 2 cosas:

Primera y Segunda.

No puedo explicar mejor lo que me hace sentir este lugar y sus gentes.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rollo marketing :

*¡¡MESDAMES ET MESSIEURS!!*​ 
¿Conocen Uds. el foro Español-Français? ​ 
…discreto donde los haya pero hiperactivo (¡más de 7500 hilos a día de hoy!), jovial, distendido y dinámico, cualidades que emanan sin duda de sus participantes pero, sobre todo, de sus animadoras: la diligente y sólida *Martine* y la ocurrente e inagotable *Gévy*, moderadoras moradoras y almas mater del foro. ​ 
*¡SEÑORAS Y SEÑORES, visiten el foro hispano-francés y acabarán enamorándose de él aprendiendo español o francés!*​*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
_se admite propaganda para otros foros..._
_por favor, por favor, que no me censuren... _


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Well, apparently, and accordingly to this, those 10.000 visits were a ghost created by the server. 

No point to be disappointed mates, today's *8.067* visits make a jolly nice figure too! Quite enough to be proud still!


----------

